# Grain Silos



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

If anybody is interested, I'll post pics of the process of making the top roof.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Them's "grain bins." If they had the burner, fan and propane tank, they'd be "dryer bins." 

Any modern railroad would have those in the countryside. Post away!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Making the roof????? How about how'd ya make the sides???


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep like to see the whole project. Later RJD


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Oooook.











First Mike, the body is the pop can put through the paper crimper. Then you roll it over successively smaller forms (like pvc pipe) till you get the diameter you need. splice 2 or more and glue with Plyobond contact cement.

The tool for the bin roof is an off shoot of the standing seam roofing tool in the April GR issue. 










The bin roof is actually from Arizona Tea cans. 








The numbers indicate the order in which the bends are made. I have a much cleaner way to make the hole in the middle, but I did this with an Exacto knife was most of you would have to do.









Here it's lined up for the first bend. Double stick tape holds it in place for the bend. 









First bend is done. Make the rest of the bends in the order of the numbers.









Last bend is done.










There you have it. 
Notes: The hole that was 5/8" is now 1/2", the 4 inch disk we started with is now 3 3/4".
The size of the hole depends on the number of "ribs" and how tall they are. The hole should be not less than 5/8 inch in diameter. I made the height of my rids to be 1/8th inch, using shims ( 3/32 inch thick) on the top plate held in place with double stick tape. 
The metal is still very soft from annealing. I put a swipe of Plyobond contact cement in the back of each rib so it will keep it's form better.
Tea can; Tea can is a bit stiffer or thicker than pop can and may require more pressure in some applications.


If yon have a crimper like mine, that's not an issue. 










That's it. Questions?


GaryR


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow....I wouldn't have thought the ribbed stuff would bend that way...but I believe ya.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Neat former. 
Thanks for sharing. 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Gary

That is a pretty nice heavy-duty crimper there. How about a topic describing how you went about building your scratch-built crimper? Like, parts used & where you got them etc.









Here's a copy of this topic in PDF format.

GaryR - Scratch-built Grain Silos (PDF 344KB)[/b]


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Will do Steve. The supplier I used may or may not have the pinion rod/wire in stock. I'm tracking down one that can
better serve our needs. I'll know more next week. Note: A lathe and drill press are required to make it.
I strongly recommend all interested, save the PDF Steve provided. 


GaryR


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Gary- That's brilliant!!! Nice job. Thanks for posting. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

Gary, Can you help me with a couple of metal bending problems? I want to make metal ribs for an outside-braced car. 
These would be "L" sections. 
I would also like to make hat sections for Murphy & other boxcar-type roofs. 
I'm clueless, tho' your posts have got me thinking, albeit kinda' fuzzy-like. 
Have you any ideas or experience how I could go about making these sections without buying a bench brake? Thanks for any tips you may have to offer!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

check out these great working with metal how-to web pages by long time MLS contributor, Lawrence "Yogi" Wallace
The Bellaire Depot home page 
Other Uses for Corrugated Metal


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Jonny, check in tool forum.  

GaryR


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Your metal crimping system is great! I tried something like it but couldnt make it work very well...I was using aluminum flashing which is thicker and I couldn't get it to form.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! I'm surprised you were able to get the corrugated metal to wrap around anything, much less form it into a cylinder like that. I made a couple attempts at it a while back without success. Guess I'll have to give another try and start with a larger cylinder and only gradually work down to the desired size.


----------

